# Good men suits shop



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi , 

I used google and the search functions before submitting this post. 

Is there any good men suits shop in Dubai that you strongly recommend ?

My situation is that I can buy now from Sweden where I get very high quality suits but the prices are very high. Usually the price for a suit(jacket and trousers ) is around 3000 AED and i am about to buy 2. My question is if I can find high quality suits with lower prices in Dubai than here. with high quality i mean the quality of the fabric, fit, cut and colors.

Thank you for all your tips.


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

vildadalen said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I used google and the search functions before submitting this post.
> 
> ...


Suites in Dubai are expensive. Depends on what you are looking for, you could always try the Outlet Mall, I managed to buy 2 Paul Smith suits from there last year for 4000 AED , so half the normal shop price. However it's no guarantee that you will find what u are looking for there! You & your luck. Otherwise, plan a trip to the UK and get shopping


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you very much.



boris&L said:


> Suites in Dubai are expensive. Depends on what you are looking for, you could always try the Outlet Mall, I managed to buy 2 Paul Smith suits from there last year for 4000 AED , so half the normal shop price. However it's no guarantee that you will find what u are looking for there! You & your luck. Otherwise, plan a trip to the UK and get shopping


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in case you want tailored suits: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/128767-tailor-suit.html


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

rsinner said:


> in case you want tailored suits: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/128767-tailor-suit.html


Thank you so much. This can be an option as well.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I have seen very few good results from Dubai tailors, if I'm honest. I saw a guy the other day with something from Bespoke, from a nice Dormeuil fabric....it was about 3" big on the shoulders. He'd tried to get to do a more modern, fitted cut but the result wasn't great

Most of the tailors here will cut an old-fashioned English cut, low buttons, pockets, lapel notch, longer length, quite heavily padded, low trouser crotch etc. That's fine if that's what you want but if you want a more modern or Italian cut then you're going to struggle.

WRT clothes in Dubai are about 30% more than the equivalent in the UK so I would say try the outlet mall or buy in Europe

If you go down the tailoring route, PM me if you want high-quality fabric


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much. This what I wanted to know. I am more into the modern/italian style. I have got some tailroed suits in both China and Thailand but I didn't like the results. The fabric was good but the fit and design was not great and i didn't use those suits. 

I might go for buying from here although it is expensive but I know what I get 




celticcavegirl said:


> I have seen very few good results from Dubai tailors, if I'm honest. I saw a guy the other day with something from Bespoke, from a nice Dormeuil fabric....it was about 3" big on the shoulders. He'd tried to get to do a more modern, fitted cut but the result wasn't great
> 
> Most of the tailors here will cut an old-fashioned English cut, low buttons, pockets, lapel notch, longer length, quite heavily padded, low trouser crotch etc. That's fine if that's what you want but if you want a more modern or Italian cut then you're going to struggle.
> 
> ...


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

rsinner said:


> in case you want tailored suits: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/128767-tailor-suit.html


Sorry to say but unless you go to a proper tailor, which means you will be paying probably double the retail price, I wouldn't advise tailors in Dubai or Thailand. The result is usually okayish but you will never get that sharp look of a nicely tailored suit. 

A nice suit is an investment. You should always have at least 3 suits for your important meetings and a traveller suit, on case you need to walk out of a plane straight to a meeting. Personally I am not fan of traveller suits but I can understand the attraction. 

Two other suits for the office and you should be set. I also believe that you should aim for new suits every two years to keep your look sharp and neat.

The other way of getting this constant sharp look is to go for sober colors, stay away from the browns and the greys. You are better off with black & navy. Probably two planes and two stripes. Shirt wise, always go for white, easy to match and always crips and clean. Play with your ties, add colors and texture. Try duchamps and Paul smith for that.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the detailed advice and tips. I actually have 4 very good suites and it is time for renewal. I like the designs of a swedish mark called Tiger of Sweden and Oscar Jacobson which are similar to Paul Smith styles I would say. 

I am better off to buy them from here and will defiantly consider some new shirts and ties. 

Thanks once again. 




boris&L said:


> Sorry to say but unless you go to a proper tailor, which means you will be paying probably double the retail price, I wouldn't advise tailors in Dubai or Thailand. The result is usually okayish but you will never get that sharp look of a nicely tailored suit.
> 
> A nice suit is an investment. You should always have at least 3 suits for your important meetings and a traveller suit, on case you need to walk out of a plane straight to a meeting. Personally I am not fan of traveller suits but I can understand the attraction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

celticcavegirl said:


> Most of the tailors here will cut an old-fashioned English cut ...


The way a suit should be cut


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

boris&L said:


> Sorry to say but unless you go to a proper tailor, which means you will be paying probably double the retail price, I wouldn't advise tailors in Dubai or Thailand. The result is usually okayish but you will never get that sharp look of a nicely tailored suit.


Not sure what ones in Dubai are like, but I swear by one in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

*Men Suit Stitching*

I want to get 3 or 4 suits stitched. Ready made don't fit me because of my odd size. So the only solution is to get them stitched. From where can I get it stitched which are affordable and good.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Not sure what ones in Dubai are like, but I swear by one in Abu Dhabi.


Which one? I remember Freddy measuring me for my first ever suit at about 12!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

mac86 said:


> Which one? I remember Freddy measuring me for my first ever suit at about 12!!


That's the one. Freddy himself unfortunately died a few years ago, his nephew Henry runs the gaff now. 

They'll do whatever kind of stitch work you want, depending on your budget and tastes. In all cases they're remarkably cheap. Perhaps not as '_good_' as a very expensive designer suit, but for everyday work wear they're great value for money.


----------



## not.omniscient (May 12, 2015)

celticcavegirl said:


> I have seen very few good results from Dubai tailors, if I'm honest. I saw a guy the other day with something from Bespoke, from a nice Dormeuil fabric....it was about 3" big on the shoulders. He'd tried to get to do a more modern, fitted cut but the result wasn't great
> 
> Most of the tailors here will cut an old-fashioned English cut, low buttons, pockets, lapel notch, longer length, quite heavily padded, low trouser crotch etc. That's fine if that's what you want but if you want a more modern or Italian cut then you're going to struggle.
> 
> ...


where can i get high quality fabric in dubai?


----------

